# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps sample resume

## san36

Hi guys!

I need a sample resume for CRM Functional (Good domain experience & 1-2 years Oracle CRM experience

----------


## babu2bd

W'd u give me some electrical engineering sample question & answer for viva

----------

